# layout pics



## CHOOPS

Pics of my good friend Don Olsons layout.

http://www.majhost.com/cgi-bin/gallery.cgi?f=86074

Steve


----------



## AyTrane

Very nice.


----------



## rutlandville

I really like the passenger car photo but they're all nice.


----------



## jzrouterman

I really like the water, the banks and the rocks. I took a second look and hollered "WOWW!!!!" I mean, it looks EXTREMELY real. GREAT JOB!!! 

Routerman


----------



## tjcruiser

I agree ... fabulous layout. Thanks for sharing.

TJ


----------



## Bruce

Love the water. Do you know what he made it with?


----------



## tooter

Good move B & M... beat me to it.  :thumbsup:
Looks like we got a few 1-post ringers, too. 

Greg


----------



## Big Ed

choo choo said:


> Good move B & M... beat me to it.  :thumbsup:
> Looks like we got a few 1-post ringers, too.
> 
> Greg



 huh?

whats you talking about?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I feel an advertisement coming.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I feel an advertisement coming.




now,

 huh?

whats you talking about too?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I was thinking of my other forum experiences, but then I noticed the OP was several years ago, so I guess not.


----------



## old464

just saw this post and I love the way the layout was done. nice stream. A project that I want to do is make streams that flow into a river, add arc culverts etc. Very nice detailing! 

Chris D


----------



## skooksteve

Fantastic layout. I love the train room with blue painted walls. Gives a very nice background effect.


----------



## Carl

Very nice layout.


----------



## Hondarado

Nice work ...I really liked the Water and Bridge...great work....:thumbsup:


----------



## Shaunjr89

Anyone know how the water in the first picture was made looks fantastic. I love the look of it. Best looking water i have seen.


Thanks 
-Shaun


----------



## Big Ed

Well CHOOPS started the thread and never came back.:dunno:

Strange....very strange? 

The water? I like the color. :thumbsup:

(Though I have been told all water is black or black/green.)


----------



## Nevada wheel

Just got this UP engine the other day--runs great


----------



## Southern

It is funny how an old tread that I have never seen can just pop up.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The UP looks great, but I don't think I'd want my picnic table so close to the tracks.


----------



## Nevada wheel

those guys are hard-core


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nevada wheel said:


> those guys are hard-core


They're trainfanning.


----------



## WxToad

Too bad the pix links are broken - would have liked to have seen what everyone is talking about.


----------

